# my ka24de itb project.........



## sage (Sep 28, 2004)

just a link to my project: gsxr1000 itb's on a ka24de. i was turbo, going NA for reasons obvious to those who love NA, incomprehensible for those who love FI.
http://www.club240.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15633


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

pretty bad ass man, its nice to see sum1 taking sum initiative to make NA power on a KA..tell though, do you think that these will allow the KA to breathe enough air? they are from a motorcycle motor that displaces only 1000cc while the KA has 2400cc..but it interests me, keep us updated on how it goes...btw, i would get a second intake manifold for this just in case(if you dont already have a second)..


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Sounds like an interesting setup. Though I wouldn't really say ditching the turbo setup will make you handle better.

I take it you are going high compression? If you are, and you don't know already, you can swap in SOHC pistons into the DE and raise the compression to 11.1 or 11.6 depending on whether they are from an 89 or 90. It's a cheap alternative to buying more pricey pistons, they are what I'm running in my spare KA.


----------



## sage (Sep 28, 2004)

they should flow plenty of air, people use these on honda's that make 200hp and more! pluse gsxr1000 makes like 160hp anyways, thats more than a stock ka24de makes lol.......right now im running low comp. forged pistons from my previous turbo setup, however i would like to upgrade my pistons......if what you say is true then that would be awesome, altho i know pistons are also nissan's weak point and would worry about running those pistons at such high combustion pressure and piston speed.......my limiter is 7500rpm (jwt ecu)


btw ditching the turbo setup has been the best thing for handling.......car used to understeer like a pig even with 205's front 195 rear.........on tein he with damping set equal. now with all that weight gone from front, it turns in like a monster! the only time the front comes unglued is trying to turn in, offcamber, going down hill...........hehhe.........
-sage


----------

